# What kind of mid layer do you use?



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

EC99SS said:


> This is in regards to temps colder than say 25 degrees. Out in So*Cal I'm used to wearing a long sleeve shirt and T-shirt under my shell and totally fine with it. However this year I'll be doing most of my boarding in SLC, Colorado and Whistler. I will be buying a wicking base layer, but curious what you guys use as a mid layer in between the base and a shell.
> 
> Thanks


I went to Mountain High last week on Monday and it was Buttfucking cold. 20-30F. it never gets that cold here in So Cal. Not often at least. I had a compression base, thermal mid (I know, cotton but it's a tiny hill I wasn't going to die) a Northface shell and liner and I was still chilly. Definitely need some wool mid's for my Denver trip if it's cold and still I might have to add a layer.


----------



## lethies91 (Nov 26, 2011)

I really like hot chillys as a base layer. I find it very warm. However, one of the best things I ever did was go find a WOOL sweater at goodwill that was like five bucks. Wool is a fabric that is very good at keeping you warm even if your sweaty and damp. I hardly ever leave home on a trip without it.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

My mid layer is usually a hoodie with UA cold gear as my base layer and that seems to do the job on days with the temp below 25.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Just a hoodie, usually. I have several Nomis Lumberjack hoodies. They are double bonded flannel which is quite warm but lightweight.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

My layering

1. UA cold compress (sometimes i skip this layer if it's in the spring)
2. UA shirt (the gym types)
3. fleece zip up
4. shell

it has kept me warm all year around from 10 to -30C :laugh:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

my layers, base layer ice breaker marino wool top and legs, then a drifit nike or UA t shirt and a shell jacket, im yet to get cold but im pretty warm blooded i think


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

My favorite baselayer so far has been Polypropylene (until it melted in the dryer). It spreads out the moisture more than polyester (which is what most base layers are made of). I wore that with a polyester mid layer and a layer of fleece. I hear great things about merino wool but still haven't tried it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I use some ploypropylene long johns, with a t-shirt over it, and then my jacket. Never too cold to ride with that combo for me. Although, I just bought a Ninja Suit, so my layers will be changing.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Airblaster merino wool ninja suit for my base
EMS lightweight fleece
Riding shell and pants

This combo works for me even when it gets extremely cold. Anything over 25/30* and I am definitely not wearing the fleece


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

I wear an Under Armour cold gear base layer, a fleece vest as a mid layer, and a shell jacket. If its really cold, I'll wear another shirt or fleece over the UA, but most of the time I'm alright without it.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just add a zip up fleece when it gets really cold. Anything without a hood otherwise it bunches up around my neck.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Base:
Patagonia Capilene 3 long sleeves and long pants
Mid:
zip up Fleece- mid to light
Over (if it is really cold)
Ultra light down jacket (I have the REI one)
TNF Summit Gore Tex Shell.


----------



## nevrsumrrider (Nov 21, 2011)

I ride with a wicking layer like ua or burton first layer with a Rip The World Team Thermal as my mid layer, then just a shell. Ridden all over the country in this including cold weather places like big sky and jackson and stayed plenty toasty.


----------



## EC99SS (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks all! This helps tremendously.

A couple weeks ago I was in Brighton and it was 20 degrees. I nearly froze my balls off on the lifts (once on the mtn I was OK). I didn't have a good mid layer on.


----------

